# Horus Heresy Series Timeline



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi there,

Sorry if you've clicked this hoping it is as the title reads but I am actually making this topic in the hope that someone can provide me with one. The furthest I've got so far is A Thousand Sons.

Thanks.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

lol sorry could not resist + bored.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

That is order of publication, not the timeline(if I understood correctly, poster wanted to know timeline in which events of books took place). I guess this topic will be helpfull http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96330


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> lol sorry could not resist + bored.


lol nice but I did infact mean this...



Fire Tempered said:


> That is order of publication, not the timeline(if I understood correctly, poster wanted to know timeline in which events of books took place). I guess this topic will be helpfull http://heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=96330


Thank you.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

It's not exactly an easy question because of overlaps and certain books start with events many years earlier than other books and end much later.

Descent of Angels is set the earliest followed after by the earlier parts of The First Heretic and iirc the earlier bits of Prospero Burns. We then leap forward to Legion which is only a few years before the heresy and many of the books then flow in order of publication or atleast overlap over the same couple of years that cover events from Davin right through to Istvaan V (overlapping with A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns).

Nemesis is post-dropsite massacre. I can't remember whether Battle for the Abyss is after Istvaan or whether it runs alongside it.

There is probably a proper timeline somewhere but, on the hoof, I don't think anyone can be much more precise.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I was originally going to try to read it in the order of events themselves, but said "Ah, screw it...." and am just reading it as when they came out as books.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

works best if you read them in published order, dont try to read them in chronological order as others have said, they are all over random, and not in a linear fashon in the first place.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

increaso said:


> It's not exactly an easy question because of overlaps and certain books start with events many years earlier than other books and end much later.
> 
> Descent of Angels is set the earliest followed after by the earlier parts of The First Heretic and iirc the earlier bits of Prospero Burns. We then leap forward to Legion which is only a few years before the heresy and many of the books then flow in order of publication or atleast overlap over the same couple of years that cover events from Davin right through to Istvaan V (overlapping with A Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns).
> 
> ...


edit: Technically, I suppose The Last Church (short story) is chronologically earliest.


----------

